# meal worms vs. morio worms



## eileen (Nov 17, 2010)

guys, im in a spot of bother. my bd ate morio worms for quite a while and loved them. she didnt look at any other live food. morio worms went out of stock and i got giant mealworms which i thought were the same just another label on the box. problem is, she wont eat the giant mealworms! took 1, licked it and spat it out again. i cant get her to eat anything else but morio.

she's getting very thin now and im very worried. she's refusing veg etc also.
started laying eggs rcently, laid the first batch and usually she'll eat like a horse now, but only morio!

my question; *are morio and giant mealworms the same thing??? *
and what are superworms then?? im confused!

:blush:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, Morioworms, Superworms and Giant Mealworms are all names for the same thing (_Zophobas morio_), although apparently there are also hormone-fed regular mealworms (_Tenebrio molitor_)which grow to a larger size.

There seems to be a shortage of genuine Morio worms in the UK at the moment, I believe there is a problem with one of the suppliers. Which other livefoods have you offered?

Best,
Paul


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like quite an unhealthy diet for a beardie, and yes as paul said they are just hormone induced mealies


----------

